# headliners?



## GirlWhoDrivesTheBeetle (May 8, 2009)

Attempting to do my headliner any advice?


----------



## jayraudi9 (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: headliners? (GirlWhoDrivesTheBeetle)*

dont do plaid


----------



## GirlWhoDrivesTheBeetle (May 8, 2009)

*Re: headliners? (jayraudi9)*

too late...i already bought it


----------



## dr.chop (Apr 8, 2009)

sux removing it, if you have a removable face on your head unit, take it off. I scratched mine today getting the H/L out of the car. I actually took my parts to a local sho and got a SMOKING deal to have them strip and re-wrap all the pillars and H/L. I brought the materials and parts. The removal/install is the real cost. Sun Roof shade sucked to remove.


----------



## GirlWhoDrivesTheBeetle (May 8, 2009)

all i have to say is

FU.CK HEADLINERS













































_Modified by GirlWhoDrivesTheBeetle at 7:56 PM 9-20-2009_


----------



## wishuhadmyvw (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: (GirlWhoDrivesTheBeetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GirlWhoDrivesTheBeetle* »_all i have to say is

FU.CK HEADLINERS












































_Modified by GirlWhoDrivesTheBeetle at 7:56 PM 9-20-2009_

i've personally done over 1000 headliners in my day, i don't have an issue with it


----------



## MyNameIsBrady (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: (wishuhadmyvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wishuhadmyvw* »_
i've personally done over 1000 headliners in my day, i don't have an issue with it









Bull........Sheeeit.....


----------



## GirlWhoDrivesTheBeetle (May 8, 2009)

*Re: (wishuhadmyvw)*

try a beetle headliner by yourself...mind you i'm a little 5 ft nothing girl who has never done it before..


----------



## KDI_CUSTOMS (Mar 22, 2008)

Take it to a shop! Any type of spray adhesive is gonna release in the next year or two and you will have to redo it. I know, I do this for a living. I use a landau top adhesive sprayed out of a paint gun. 
I HAVE done alot of these!!! I was doing 3 a day at the shop I used to work at before I started my own shop!


----------



## Dubbinjet1.8t (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: (GirlWhoDrivesTheBeetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GirlWhoDrivesTheBeetle* »_try a beetle headliner by yourself...mind you i'm a little 5 ft nothing girl who has never done it before..


hot ^^^^ lol.... its really not that hard i have done about 5 or 6  headliners ( not that im a pro) in vws and audis never in a beetle but my advise would be just take your time. it been done b4 so it is possible look for beetle DIY's or even look at some jetta DYI's all the clips are the same just improvise


----------



## dr.chop (Apr 8, 2009)

I just had mine done. Paid $50 for the material, and $70 to have it wrapped. The real expense in taking a car in is if they remove and re-install the parts. So, save yourself a bunch of money and remove it all yourself. The glue the shops use is strong, holds up in heat and cold, and just plain works. 3M Super 777 or whatever it is just isn't strong enough for a headliner to last. The weight and climate is too much for that stuff. They use a strong contact cement to glue on interior materials usually.


----------



## GirlWhoDrivesTheBeetle (May 8, 2009)

*Re: (dr.chop)*

i used contact cement..


----------



## eurotuned88 (Jun 15, 2008)

nice work, I rushed on mine and completely messed up the front section (around the visors and what-not) It looks like one big wrinkle.


----------



## KDI_CUSTOMS (Mar 22, 2008)

U did a good job on it. Looks like you lined up the plaid on the pillars to the headliner....something most people dont do!!


----------



## wishuhadmyvw (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: (MyNameIsBrady)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyNameIsBrady* »_
Bull........Sheeeit.....

wow brady, what do you do for a living? hand jobs on the street corner? now you ask what do i do for a living? well stupid, i build show cars, alot of them. and before that i used to put in aftermarket sunroofs, which requires a headliner in everyone of them. 7-10 a week for 3 years is over 1000. so just a heads up, before you run your mouth about something you don't have a clue about how bout you stick to what you know....hand jobs on the street corner http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dr.chop (Apr 8, 2009)

that's clean...Looks sweet...For a chix ride HAHA. Lines are straight, looks tight, what more could you ask for...


----------



## Dubbinjet1.8t (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: (wishuhadmyvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wishuhadmyvw* »_
wow brady, what do you do for a living? hand jobs on the street corner? now you ask what do i do for a living? well stupid, i build show cars, alot of them. and before that i used to put in aftermarket sunroofs, which requires a headliner in everyone of them. 7-10 a week for 3 years is over 1000. so just a heads up, before you run your mouth about something you don't have a clue about how bout you stick to what you know....hand jobs on the street corner http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


hahaha.. come man hjs are so passay... its all about the ZJ'S now


----------



## MyNameIsBrady (Oct 10, 2008)

Not contributing to your ignorance.


_Modified by MyNameIsBrady at 1:52 PM 9-25-2009_


----------



## wishuhadmyvw (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: (MyNameIsBrady)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyNameIsBrady* »_What I do is beside the point.
The point is, that there is a very small number of people that would have done 1000 headliners...even if its something you would do as a profession.
First off, bullshiz you do 7-10 after market sunroofs a week.
Second of all, Youre giving a "girlwhodrivesabeetle" **** because you dont have a problem with doing a headliner. and obviously she has never done one. since she posted here for advice. 
third of all, come down off your high horse jackass and contribute instead of insulting her.
finally, you have a Lamborghini emblem as your Avatar.









_Modified by MyNameIsBrady at 5:25 PM 9-24-2009_


you ever done a after market roof before? they are easy as **** to do. 4-6 hours per roof, 7 1/2 if its a tuff car, so back to the math questions i asked you earlier, 50 hr work week % that by 7.5-4 hrs = what? oooooh i know! 7-10 roofs a week, so like i was saying earlier you ****ing dip**** what is it you do for a living? and the lambo badge is because they are fun to drive, you ever had the chance? well me, i do get the chance, you wanna know why? because when you've built 3 custom systems (one featured) in 1 customers collection of ferrari and lambos they tend to let you roll one around for a day or 2.
the thing is she didn't need my advice, she was already done by the time i posted, and i'm unsure why you road in on your high horse and tried to call bull**** on someone that has built more custom cars, then you are months old. want me to do the math for you on that one too? so like i said stick to your corner buisness and let someone who knows what they're doin say something about a industry you wouldn't last 2 days in. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MyNameIsBrady (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: (wishuhadmyvw)*

Not contributing to your ignorance.


_Modified by MyNameIsBrady at 1:51 PM 9-25-2009_


----------



## wishuhadmyvw (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: (MyNameIsBrady)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyNameIsBrady* »_
One question...how is this ^...
an example of this V....?
First off, you dont know the first thing about me. You dont know who I am or what my life is like. All you know is the brief info listed in the two or three lines of generic info that are below my name. You dont know my story, what other car(s) I own or have owned.All you know is that the car I joined a VW forum to gain info for is a 99 Jetta. Which I bought for my younger brother and experienced some subsequent issues. IM 23, my name is Brady (middle name btw) and My hometown is a small town in Ohio. You dont know that I have a very comfy job at a marketing firm in Manhattan(especially for someone my age,not too long out of school.) where I live with my fiance on E. 67th street 10065 Check your map. Upper east side. You dont know how much work I have done on cars and frankly it doesnt matter. With all of your "experience" and "Elitism" and things you got a little ahead of yourself. I enjoy tinkering around and looking out for my brothers VW.I dont have a car here in the city, I do have my baby though. *see the link after my post.* I could probably sell her and pay your mortgage. I also have two cars back home sitting in a garage. Ill link you pics of those if youre interested. Dont talk to me about an industry I wouldnt last in. Im gonna kill this, You dont know me. You did not contribute to her thread, you merely tried to belittle her. And as soon as I called bull ****, you tried to attack me, which fell on deaf ears. 
P.S- So, youve been working on cars since you were four? because thats how much older than me you are. Keep working your ****ty blue collar job working week to week. I hope you could atleast get a little pleasure out of your spiel which is comparable to shooting blanks. Gooday sir.
p.s.s. I drove my grandpa's red 355 to prom. Change your avatar wannabe. :Gives the finger:
http://i82.photobucket.com/alb...6.jpg

_Modified by MyNameIsBrady at 9:51 PM 9-24-2009_


nothing you say makes any kind of sense, the only thing you proved to me by talking is show me (and everyone on the kotex) that you have no idea how to do math, when did i say i was building cars since i was 4? i said i had built more custom cars then you are months old, which is obviously since i was 4. you also post a pic that you very well could have got any where, i've owned 3 bikes in my day, a buell xb12r, triumph speed triple, and a ducati 996, and a paid cash for all of them. so i don't see your point in showing me your little girl bike which is no proof you even own it. i can sit here and talk till i'm blue in the face, but it absolutely has no effect on someone that has the education and mind set of a 3 year old. for you to ask me a question, have me explain it to you, then tell me i'm wrong and it's impossible is just ignorant. i have pics, over a 1000 pics(which i'm sure is impoossible, even if i told you they were on a external hardrive), but i feel no reason to really give you any kinda gratification. i've got 3 magazine covers, 15 different shot outs from customers cars i've built, and driven over a million dollars in cars. so you sir, good luck in ohio with these 2 cars you have, but not where you live. have fun rollin around in the passenger seat of your boy friends mk4 :cough: :cough: i mean your brothers mk4


----------



## jasonGLIslaM (Feb 20, 2009)

OOHH SNAP


----------



## MyNameIsBrady (Oct 10, 2008)

You have a pm.


----------



## wishuhadmyvw (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: (MyNameIsBrady)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyNameIsBrady* »_You have a pm.

i find it funny yo uwould take it to pm, i mean you can only bury your self in so much retarded bull****, that makes no sense.

i mean really brady? you own all these other cars, and a bike? but only your boyfriends ride is on your list of cars?

and like i said earlier in all our conversations, get a education, any would be good. i mean even the culinary arts you gotta be taught some kind of basic math skill, after that re-read our coversation then cry yourself to sleep http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MyNameIsBrady (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: (wishuhadmyvw)*

I would change my list of cars just for you,in order to list the other two, but since none of them are under the volkswagen umbrella company, why is that pertinent. 
p.s you do not have any cars listed. hmm.
And you keep harping on education? Thank you sir but I have a BA in Marketing and Communications from tOSU. I am also looking into finishing a Masters at Hunter here in Manhattan in Media Studies.
So, stick to your saw-zall and weather stripping, dont talk to me about education.


----------



## wishuhadmyvw (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: (MyNameIsBrady)*

yup, sawzall and wheather stripping. how did you ever guess? my list of cars is long enough to make people fall asleep reading. your car listed isn't even yours, your gay lover should slap you silly http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bartlett608 (May 7, 2007)

*Re: (wishuhadmyvw)*

Beetle girl, I really like your headliner, looks like you did an amazing job. I do this stuff for a living so I know ho hard it is to make things straight and line up like you did. 
You other two guys are ****ing retards for arguing in some random thread over a pointless subject. Lay off the internet tough guy acts and this forum will be better for everyone.


----------



## wishuhadmyvw (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: (bartlett608)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bartlett608* »_Beetle girl, I really like your headliner, looks like you did an amazing job. I do this stuff for a living so I know ho hard it is to make things straight and line up like you did. 
You other two guys are ****ing retards for arguing in some random thread over a pointless subject. Lay off the internet tough guy acts and this forum will be better for everyone. 

go caress some ****


----------



## BlownWideOpen (Dec 25, 2008)

That's a ****ed up looking headliner, I couldn't imagine doing that on my own too. I did my MK3 headliner on my own and it was pretty hard, my first time also. Yours came out good though.


----------



## GirlWhoDrivesTheBeetle (May 8, 2009)

*Re: (Long Live the MK3.)*

thanks


----------



## delimontre (Sep 7, 2009)

looks great, how long did it take?


----------



## GirlWhoDrivesTheBeetle (May 8, 2009)

*Re: (delimontre)*

probably 10 hours


----------



## dr.chop (Apr 8, 2009)

here is mine...need to snap better pix but here it is anyway. This is the Street Suede material (microfiber). Please excuse the marks...My kids like the feel of it and constantly touch it. I usually have it brushed one direction


----------



## bartlett608 (May 7, 2007)

Our customers love suede but I always hate when they pick up their stuff and flip **** because they dont realize that suede changes its shade of color depending on the way the nap is running. 
Always takes a bit for them to get what Im trying to explain.


----------



## cxramire (Aug 30, 2009)

how do i remove all my head liner? need help i dont want to break anything! i have a 2002 VW JETTA GLS 2.0L


----------



## GirlWhoDrivesTheBeetle (May 8, 2009)

*Re: (cxramire)*

very carefully


----------



## eurotuned88 (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: (bartlett608)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bartlett608* »_Our customers love suede but I always hate when they pick up their stuff and flip **** because they dont realize that suede changes its shade of color depending on the way the nap is running. 
Always takes a bit for them to get what Im trying to explain.


How much is a typical full rewrap+pillars?


----------



## dr.chop (Apr 8, 2009)

It's easy to remove the headliner, just do a quick search. I have posted on my experience. As for cost, it just depends. I supplied the material(s) for the pillars and headliner and removed and re-installed everything, so the wrap was cheap. If a shop has to do all the labor outside of the wrapping, it will get expensive.


----------



## GirlWhoDrivesTheBeetle (May 8, 2009)

I think me doing mine myself and buying supplies it cost me about 100...and a few days


----------



## thegirlsGTI (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: (GirlWhoDrivesTheBeetle)*

i couldnt see the pic of the headliner becuase of stupid work computer but ill check it out when i get home. chicks that actually do there own work are awesome, i do my own work also. i spray painted my MK3 headliner becuase im still in search for the perfect material, it turned out great. i want pink plaid headliner. ill post somethin later. 
oh and btw the girl was posting about her headliner, didnt need immature guys fighting on here. seriously grow up.


----------



## JGudz8874 (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: headliners? (GirlWhoDrivesTheBeetle)*

Hey first off your headliner looks awesome and I am attempting to do mine and I was just wondering did you just go right over the orginal or did you scrape it off down to the foam?


----------



## GirlWhoDrivesTheBeetle (May 8, 2009)

*Re: headliners? (JGudz8874)*

i used contact cement on the orignal with no scraping off anything


----------



## JGudz8874 (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: headliners? (GirlWhoDrivesTheBeetle)*

I went and bought contact cement from an upholstery place. Did you spray both sides? Also, how did you start out with the headliner?


----------



## VampireXTC (Sep 24, 2009)

Anyone have any suggestions for getting the cloth off of the pillars easily? My headliner was coming down so it was no problem but the pillars are glued pretty good.


----------



## dr.chop (Apr 8, 2009)

apply the new stuff over it. That's what the shop did for mine. Otherwise, a heat gun and a ton of patience.


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I am going to start on mine very soon so thanks for all the advice here. I am just stripping it & doing something special.


----------



## dr.chop (Apr 8, 2009)

strip it...go for it and have fun!! Oh, and get the best contact cement you can. Try to find a local Auto Upholstery supply store and get the strongest stuff available. Here in Cali they are strict, so the good stuff is harder to come by. Use a cheap paint gun to spray it through and coat both the shell and material well. 


_Modified by dr.chop at 12:38 AM 10-8-2009_


----------



## VampireXTC (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. I might try heat gun or steaming it a bit to loosen it up a bit. I'll post some pics when it's done. I picked up some of the 3m headliner heavy duty spray, would contact cement work better for the pillars?


----------



## GirlWhoDrivesTheBeetle (May 8, 2009)

*Re: (VampireXTC)*

i used contact cement for everything no 3m spray


----------



## Kaos26003 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (GirlWhoDrivesTheBeetle)*

GirlWhoDrivesTheBeetle i bet you get Laid alot for that Headliner... LOL i'd probally Try if i ever got in your Bug.







Nice work Girl. Look's Killer.
-KAOS


----------



## GirlWhoDrivesTheBeetle (May 8, 2009)

*Re: (Kaos26003)*

hahahaha...


----------

